# Rose Soaps



## Mackie (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a little play at making some soap I will give to my Mum and for my own use.  A little time consuming though. I used a piping bag for the green leaves and an fruit peeler for the flower curls. It has a rose scent.













I am not sure how much of a success this is.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow!  It's really beautiful!


----------



## emilaid (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!!  

The little roses provide an amazing visual impact - they look so professional!


----------



## Mackie (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Nancy and Emilaid, I appreciate your input, I was after something special for my Mum as a gift, mainly because she appreciates something I have made more than something store-bought.  I am sometimes such a perfectionist that I get critical of myself.  You guys are great!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 20, 2010)

OMG! Those are amazing!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are amazing!  I love the colors!


----------



## bodybym (Jun 20, 2010)

I get that you used a peeler to make the roses, but how fresh was the soap that you cut them from?


----------



## Mackie (Jun 20, 2010)

Dear Bodybym,
The pink soap was only cut one week ago, and was still pliable enough in the heat of the day. If it was too cold, I am sure they would have cracked, we still have up to 77degrees F in our winter.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2010)

Those really are wonderful, so imaginative, I would super proud if I made something that looked that good! I'm sure your mom will really enjoy!


----------



## craftykelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 21, 2010)

They are absolutely fabulous!!
Great effect and wonderful original idea!
I love them!
Your mum will love them!


----------



## Mackie (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, you are so encouraging!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 21, 2010)

Time well spent. It's beautiful.  :wink:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jun 21, 2010)

Those are absolutely fabulous.

A true labour of love


----------



## Woodi (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree, very beautiful. I am sure your Mom will love these.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jun 21, 2010)

very pretty... perfect for mom and daughter.


----------



## holly99 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh wow! They're stunning!


----------



## April (Jun 21, 2010)

May I adopt you?

I love your soap, they are beautiful and original.

Regards,


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 22, 2010)

Ditto all the above...that is one of the most spectacular things I've ever seen!!  How on earth did you get the texture right to pipe the leaves?  I can't even do that with frosting!!  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## AutumnRose (Jun 26, 2010)

WOW...That is beautiful!!! Who wouldn't love that?


----------



## Roxy (Jun 28, 2010)

Amazing soap i love it


----------

